# any breastfeeding mamas??



## Justinel101

I love breastfeeding my son but lately it's become extremely challenging. he's been eating every 2 hours from both breasts and latches on & off constantly. at 2 months old he's almost 13 pounds so I know he's getting enough but I just don't understand his eating habits. has anyone else experienced something similar?


----------



## Justinel101

*update* I gave him his first bottle of formula today, considering going half & half. everyone makes me feel so awful about this. I'm sitting here in tears cause of a website I just read that makes moms who formula feed seem like monsters who don't care about their child. I love breastfeeding but he's so unhappy and not satisfied. i don't know what to feel right now


----------



## ClairAye

Lily gets formula at night purely because it's quicker than breastfeeding and I need plenty of sleep with two LOs :dohh: But she is breastfed otherwise. 

Don't feel bad about giving formula. My son was formula fed from birth- 11 months and is very happy and has a fantastic immune system. At the end of the day who has the right to judge you for making sure your child is fed and happy?


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

You do what you have to do. Dont let a website tell you your a bad mom for doing what you feel is right for your lo.


----------



## KatieMichhele

i breastfed my daughter for 14 months and will hopefully be breastfeeding my litte bean as well, but if i can or there are any complications id rather give the baby formula than nothing, if you do want to continue breastfeeding, maybe try exspressing and giving baby a bottle as there may just be trouble latching. but in no way feel bad for giving formula, babys still being fed and you've done so well even going as far as you have :) xx:hugs:


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Hes probably going through a growth spurt! But you have to do what you have to do as a mom and what you feel.comfortable with! Ive been breastfeeding ny son, solely for 7 months now, and there have been plenty of times where ive just wanted to quit! 
Just a forewarning though, the more you supplement, the less supply you will have! PM me if.you need to chat<3


----------



## babyjan

I was thinking growth spurt but don't feel bad, you do what's best for you and your family! 

Oh and if you'd like more answers posting in the breast feeding section is a great help :)


----------



## Justinel101

thank you so much for all the support! I feel a lot better now!!


----------



## Caitie44

I primarily breastfed for about 2 months, and Zoe was eating constantly. She'd act hungry every hour and a half, just didn't seem happy, and I knew I wasn't able to produce enough. I'd eat and eat and eat and it just never really worked out. It was also about the same time I decided to go back to work, so I started supplementing formula during the day which has worked wonderfully. I breastfeed in the morning and right before bed, and never use formula if I'm with her. She's an extremely healthy, chunky, happy baby! I was so upset with myself because I started using formula. I absolutely didn't want to... But I'm so glad I did. I no longer feel guilty, because she's still getting fed, and she's doing great. If supplementing is what you need to do, _don't_ feel guilty about it. You can always supplement for right now, and then increase your supply later (which is what I'm currently working on with pumping). Good luck!


----------



## beanzz

I ebf for 12 months, Oakley was feeding every 2 hours for most of that. He'd also empty both boobs. Babies all have different feeding patterns, I know it's a pain in the ass cos after feeding, burping and nappy changing you don't feel like you've had much relaxing time before it's time to start over again.. You're doing SO well though :) the only reason people see it as bad for giving formula is it can mess up your feeding patterns and your boobs might start making milk at the wrong times but it adapts easily as long as you don't replace the boob too much :) x


----------



## snowfia

My son is 2 months and I think he's going through a growth spurt. He's feeding every half hour ish through the day. So tiring :L But it doesn't last forever. I BF my DD for about 16 months and it gets so much easier as they get older!
If you want to continue BF, I'd not give formula as BF works by making as much milk as your baby needs. And the only way for your body to know is for LO to feed. So less feeding means less milk.
But don't feel bad whether you BF or FF :)


----------

